# movement?



## Tweety (Nov 11, 2004)

First of all, I'm new here and would apologize if i posted in a wrong thread or if the question has been asked before (i went through the old topis and didn't find an answer)

My question is about movement (don't know if it's the proper translation)

i need explanations for this:
Seno sen
Tenshin
Irimi
Gono seno sen
Diae
Sen seno sen

If anyone could help i'd appreciate it, need it for my blue belt test


and also... which kata is which? I know Tensho and Jutte, i don't know which ones are the short ones and long ones.

Thnx once again


:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 11, 2004)

I noticed you are in a different kenpo lineage than most. Unfortunately I can't help with the questions you asked. :asian:  Maybe someone else can.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Tweety,

Most of the members of the kenpo boards here derive of what are essentially American lineages that have dropped most of the Japanese/Okinawan terms for what they do.  As a result most probably don't have a clue about the terms you are are asking for (including myself.)  

Well, I do know one, from my friend who teaches aiki-jutsu, that is irimi, or entering.  Essentially how you close the gap with your opponent(s), needless to say kenpo does it a bit different than the aiki styles do.  

I would suggest you repost your questions on the Japanese styles board, or maybe the karate board, there are a number of people knowledgable about the Japanese language and the martial references.  Offhand RRouselot (sp?) seems to know his stuff.

I hope this helps, good luck with your search,

Lamont

PS: I recall from my Goju days that Tensho was developed by Miyagi Sensei, but that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 11, 2004)

Tenshin and Irimi sound related to Aiki terms, Heaven/Earth throw and Entering respectively. Haven't heard of the others.


----------



## Turner (Nov 14, 2004)

It took me a while to figure out what these terms meant, until I realized that some of the words where mashed together in comparison to what I had been taught in Goju-ryu Karate.

1. Go no sen no sen
This refers to a defensive manuever where you respond after your assailant struck.
2. Sen no sen
This refers to a defensive manuever where you respond while your assailant is striking. (He strikes with a hook bunch and you use a straight line to beat it.)
3. Sen sen no sen
this refers to a defensive manuever where you respond before your assailant strikes. A pre-emptive strike.

Ten Shin roughly translates to "spirit of heaven" (ten = heaven, Shin = life force, spirit)

irimi means to enter

diae? I have no idea what that could mean. It almost sounds like kiai (spirit shout, the good ole hi-yah) or it could be maiai which is the talent of maintaining the proper distance which fits with the movement topic.

Can't help you with your forms. While I have learned the tensho form and know quite a few Japanese forms.. each art teaches them in different orders and that also sometimes differs within the same art among different instructors.

Sorry I could not have been of more help!
 :idunno:


----------

